# Cant open a post in the classifieds



## jfrey (Sep 19, 2013)

I have more than 100 posts and my first thread was in 2012.
Any solutions for that?

Cheers


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 22, 2013)

Talk to Alex, the admin.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 23, 2013)

You keep posting this but you have two threads open you've posted in the classifieds


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 23, 2013)

technomancer said:


> You keep posting this but you have two threads open you've posted in the classifieds



He's also replied in the thread and apparently sold a few things. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...5-windspear-picks-elevenrack-bkp-pickups.html


----------

